# Greyhawk Oddities



## JoeGKushner (Sep 29, 2005)

So looking through some of my GH stuff in case the players want to move past the old Shackled City.

Some of the stuff I had completely forgotten about...

Philidor the blue wizard. At 25th level, wtf is he and why is he in Greyhawk? I mean, wasn't the Circle of Eight enough? Did Elminster get stonned one day and clone himself blue and sent it to GH to screw with 'em?

Keelean: I could've swore that the Prince of Swords was now a demi-god, but I can't remember the reference I saw it in.

Zudoken: The deity from the Expanded Psionic's Handbook in the Greyhawk book. Now was that around before the Psionic's Handbook, or before?

Anyone else got some weird bits or stuff they've got questions on? It's been a while since I've read my Greyhawk stuff and it's kinda nice to be back to the basics in terms of where the setting is.

One thing I may have the players do on a quick side mission is some stuff in the Sea of Dust which isn't that far from Cauldron. Well, it's closer than Greyhawk anyway...


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 29, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Philidor the blue wizard. At 25th level, wtf is he and why is he in Greyhawk? I mean, wasn't the Circle of Eight enough? Did Elminster get stonned one day and clone himself blue and sent it to GH to screw with 'em?




Do you mean why is he in the setting or in the city itself?  Philidor was added in the From the Ashes box-set, and I think shows up in the Marklands.  He's not a popular character, iirc.  Mord used to be lower-level, but shot up with the release of the ELH.  Being 25th level is powerful, but not insanely so...especially with people like Iuz, Ivid the Undying, Acererak and Vecna hanging about.



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Keelean: I could've swore that the Prince of Swords was now a demi-god, but I can't remember the reference I saw it in.




Yes, Kelanen is a hero-god (which makes him DR0, presumably), as of LGJ #3.



			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Zudoken: The deity from the Expanded Psionic's Handbook in the Greyhawk book. Now was that around before the Psionic's Handbook, or before?




Zuoken was in the LGG...I'm not sure if he predates it, but I'd assume he did.  He's the Baklunish god of physical and mental mastery, True Neutral.  Often appeals to Monks and Psions, for different sides of the same coin.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 29, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Zuoken was in the LGG...I'm not sure if he predates it, but I'd assume he did.  He's the Baklunish god of physical and mental mastery, True Neutral.  Often appeals to Monks and Psions, for different sides of the same coin.





I seem to recall Zuoken predating the LGG, and I think the Oerth Journal had an article on him.   It might be wise to check Canonfire .  Grodog, who has far more Greyhawk information than I.

WizardDru, don't forget Iggwilv, Iuz's mother, who is a very powerful spellcaster in her own right.  Last time I checked, the Flanaess did not have a shortage of powerful evil forces.  (The Scarlet Brotherhood may or may not have any epic level members, but they are very well organized.)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 29, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Do you mean why is he in the setting or in the city itself?  Philidor was added in the From the Ashes box-set, and I think shows up in the Marklands.  He's not a popular character, iirc.  Mord used to be lower-level, but shot up with the release of the ELH.  Being 25th level is powerful, but not insanely so...especially with people like Iuz, Ivid the Undying, Acererak and Vecna hanging about.




Yet pretty much all those things were around before Phildor came in. He just seems unnecessary as another "Here's a character to keep the players in line!" style bit. Perhaps when Mory wasn't so powerful he had some purpose but now?




			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> Yes, Kelanen is a hero-god (which makes him DR0, presumably), as of LGJ #3.




Thanks. I'll have to see if I can find those. One of the only reasons I keep my subscription to Polyhedron going I tell ya! Do you recall how much info was on Kelanen in that article? For some reason, he's one of the few quasi-deities I remember and thinking, "Man, why isn't there a novel talking about his ascent and how he got that scar!"



			
				WizarDru said:
			
		

> Zuoken was in the LGG...I'm not sure if he predates it, but I'd assume he did.  He's the Baklunish god of physical and mental mastery, True Neutral.  Often appeals to Monks and Psions, for different sides of the same coin.




Hmmm.... a Baklunish god eh? One of the player's that worships him is Suel. I'll have to add that information and see if he's still interested in following that god and Kord... Be interesting what the feedback is.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Sep 29, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Philidor the blue wizard. At 25th level, wtf is he and why is he in Greyhawk? I mean, wasn't the Circle of Eight enough?




He was intended to be something of an enigma. He's one of a large number of mysteries Carl Sargent added to the Oerth simply because a world is better with more mysteries in it. The idea, as he explained it in Dragon Magazine, was that if a campaign has become oversaturated with the Circle of Eight and existing NPCs, here's another one with a different feel to pull your campaign in a fresh direction. If you read _Ivid the Undying_, there are some very intriguing hints and references to him. 



> Keelean: I could've swore that the Prince of Swords was now a demi-god, but I can't remember the reference I saw it in.




Kelanen's a hero-deity, which is equivalent to Divine Rank 1 or so. 3e sources will often call him a demigod if they want to be precise, or a hero-god if they're Greyhawk-specific references harkening back to the old ranking system.



> Zudoken: The deity from the Expanded Psionic's Handbook in the Greyhawk book. Now was that around before the Psionic's Handbook, or before?




Zuoken was certainly around long before the Expanded Psionics Handbook! He was mentioned in the 1983 World of Greyhawk boxed set, and got a full write-up in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. He was, according to the Gazetteer, one of the nine demigods imprisoned beneath Castle Greyhawk by Zagig Yragerne.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 29, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Zuoken was certainly around long before the Expanded Psionics Handbook! He was mentioned in the 1983 World of Greyhawk boxed set, and got a full write-up in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer. He was, according to the Gazetteer, one of the nine demigods imprisoned beneath Castle Greyhawk by Zagig Yragerne.




Ah, curses, someone beat me to it. 

I've always thought that Zuoken was a cool god- way back in 1e I think I used a group of Zuoken monks at one point.   Good stuff.

I've also always liked Xan Yae a lot.


----------



## grodog (Oct 3, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'll have to see if I can find those. One of the only reasons I keep my subscription to Polyhedron going I tell ya! Do you recall how much info was on Kelanen in that article? For some reason, he's one of the few quasi-deities I remember and thinking, "Man, why isn't there a novel talking about his ascent and how he got that scar!"




There's about three paragraphs on Kelanen in LGJ#3, Joe.  There's also some excellent fan-written stuff on Canonfire!.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 3, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> There's also some excellent fan-written stuff on Canonfire!.




Troll.  


diaglo "grodog's not gonna provoke me" Ooi


----------



## sad_genius (Oct 3, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... a Baklunish god eh? One of the player's that worships him is Suel. I'll have to add that information and see if he's still interested in following that god and Kord... Be interesting what the feedback is.




I may be wrong, but I believe both Zuoken, and his mistress Xan Yae are Sueloise gods.

-M-


----------



## qstor (Oct 3, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> He was intended to be something of an enigma. He's one of a large number of mysteries Carl Sargent added to the Oerth simply because a world is better with more mysteries in it. The idea, as he explained it in Dragon Magazine, was that if a campaign has become oversaturated with the Circle of Eight and existing NPCs, here's another one with a different feel to pull your campaign in a fresh direction. If you read _Ivid the Undying_, there are some very intriguing hints and references to him.




I believe he was added to serve as a balance to Iuz in the Vesve Forest. He might be extra planar since he has blue skin. I'm not sure there's an explanation to his origins anywhere.

Mike


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2005)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I believe both Zuoken, and his mistress Xan Yae are Sueloise gods.
> 
> -M-




I believe you are wrong. I believe Xan Yae (at least) is Baklunish.


----------



## ivocaliban (Oct 3, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> I believe he was added to serve as a balance to Iuz in the Vesve Forest. He might be extra planar since he has blue skin. I'm not sure there's an explanation to his origins anywhere.
> 
> Mike




I've made far more use of Philidor the Blue than any of the Circle of Eight. My campaign centers on the Furyondy/Highfolk/Iuz situation and Philidor has been a pivotal NPC for a variety of reasons. Perhaps the most important thing that makes Philidor unique among powerful mages of Oerth is that he is Neutral Good (while the majority of the Circle of Eight are Neutral). So, I see Philidor as taking a far more active role in the fight against Iuz than the more detached and balance-minded Circle of Eight. 

Granted my only solid information about Philidor the Blue is what's in the _Gazetteer_ and the few facts I've managed to find online. In my campaign, however, Philidor is an Air Genasi Wizard20/Archmage5 whose focus is on Conjuration and Evocation spells.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 3, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I believe you are wrong. I believe Xan Yae (at least) is Baklunish.




Xan Yae and Zuoken (should be Zan Yae and Zuoken, or Xan Yae and Xuoken) are both Baklunish. See this clever and flavorful article by Erik Mona.

However, the Greyhawk campaign was never meant to be a place where one's ethnic ancestry is a big deal. In the Flanaess proper most human groups are thoroughly mixed - the Suel haven't really existed since the Rain of Colorless Fire a thousand years ago, and anyone who considers themselves to be Suel (or Oeridian, or Flan) today is probably deluding themselves (even in the Scarlet Brotherhood!). They may have Suel ancestry, but they're hardly of the same stuff as the ancient Imperium, and they probably aren't as "pure" as they might like to think. It's like someone in modern England considering themselves to be a descendent of one of the ancient Romans, Saxons, Angles, or Danes - maybe true, but not very relevant.



			
				Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Their organization has changed little since then, save that the term _D'ar es Shalim_ has expanded to include those of the _Al D'ai Shatain_ and _Zefim_ who travel the world in search of its secrets. These men and women can be found as far East as the lands of the Schnai, though such mingling with Suel is extremely rare. There is a known, but small, monastery in the Duchy of Urnst and many more enclaves across the Flanaess. To the West, who knows? Some speak of followers of Zuoken in the lands of the Suhfang Kingdom, Tsing-Chu, and even amongst the Changa of the south, though little is known and still less can be proven.




Many of the followers of Zuoken in the Flanaess are searching for their god, who is believed - though those of lower ranks shouldn't be aware of this - to be imprisoned somewhere in the region. Others have given up hope. There's no reason some of them couldn't be of Suel ancestry, particularly Master Li Hon's newer recruits, particularly seeing how Suel-heavy the population around the monastery is.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 3, 2005)

Suel gods that might be appropriate patrons for psionicists include Lydia (knowledge), Syrul (deception), Kord (strength), Llerg (bestial rage), Pyremius (fire and assassination), and Wee Jas (magic and law). The Oeridian patron of psionics is Delleb.


----------



## tassander (Oct 3, 2005)

That leads me to another questions: where can I find a listing of the Greyhawk gods by pantheon? I think it would be very cool to find out which ones are Suel, Flan, Oeridian etc, but I never found the time to list them according to that information...


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Oct 3, 2005)

tassander said:
			
		

> That leads me to another questions: where can I find a listing of the Greyhawk gods by pantheon? I think it would be very cool to find out which ones are Suel, Flan, Oeridian etc, but I never found the time to list them according to that information...




If you can find one let me know. I've been looking for anything remotely like this for a long time. I'd also love to see creation myths for any of these pantheons.

Jack


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Oct 3, 2005)

Wasn't something like this in the "Player's guide" they published just before 2nd edition folded?


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Oct 3, 2005)

The Living Greyhawk Deities Document has this information in very point form, but it's there.

The link is http://www.wizards.com/rpga/downloads/LG_Deities.zip

I find it is very useful.  It lists all god by their racial heritage.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 3, 2005)

I rounded out some of the humanoid pantheons with gods from Tal Meta's site, and added other missing gods here and there.

Oerth Pantheon -- Common Gods
*Allitur,* LG lesser god of ethics, propriety. Heaven/Mertion/Empyrea
*Atroa,* NG lesser goddess of spring, east wing, renewal. Beastlands/Brux/The Grove of Eternal Spring
*Bahamut,* LG lesser god of good dragons, enlightened justice, wisdom. Heaven/wanders/The Palace of the Four Winds
*Beory *- greater goddess of Oerth, nature, elemental preservation, and rain. Material/Greyspace/Oerth
*Berei,* NG lesser goddess of home, family, agriculture. Elysium/Amoria/Principality
*Bleredd *- N lesser god of metal, mines, smiths. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills
*Boccob *- N greater god of magic, arcane knowledge, foresight, balance. Outlands/The Library of Lore
*Bralm*, N lesser god of insects, industriousness. Acheron/Avalas/The Hive Fortress
*Celestian* (1), N intermediate god of stars, space, wanderers. Astral/wanders
*Cyndor* - LN greater/lesser god of time, infinity, continuity. Mechanus/The Path of Time
*Ehlonna* - NG intermediate goddess of forests, wildlife, fertility. Beastlands/Krigala/The Grove of the Unicorns
*Erythnul*, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
*Fharlanghn*, N intermediate god of horizons, distance, travel, roads. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (wanders)
*Geshtai*, N lesser goddess of lakes, rivers, well, streams. Outlands/Nature's Rest
*Heironeous*, LG intermediate god of chivalry, justice, honor, war, daring, valor. Heaven/Venya/The Fields of Glory
*Heward* - NG demigod of bards, musicicans. Ethereal/Demiplane/Heward's Organum
*Hextor*, LE intermediate god of war, discord, massacres, confict, firness, tyranny. Acheron/Avalas/Scourgehold
*Incabulos *- NE greater god of plagues, famine, nightmares, drought, disasters. Hades/Oinos/Charnel House
*Iuz* - CE demigod of deceit, pain, oppression, evil. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Iuz)
*Joramy* - N lesser goddess of fire, volcanoes, wrath, anger, quarrels. Bytopia/wanders /// Elysium/wanders
*Kelanen* - N demigod of swords, sword skills, balance. Ethereal/Demiplane
*Keoghtom* - NG demigod of secret pursuits, natural alchemy, extraplanar exploration. Astral Plane/Wanders
*Kuroth*, CN demigod of theft, treasure-finding. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
*Lirr* - CG lesser god of prose, poetry, literature, art. ???
*Lydia*, NG lesser god of music, knowledge, daylight. Elysium/Amoria/Release from Care
*Mayaheine* - LG demigoddess of protection, justice, valor. Heaven/Mertion/Arvemma
*Murlynd* (2), LG demigod of magical technology. Ethereal/Demiplanes
*Myrhiss* - NG lesser goddess of love, romance, beauty. Elysium/Thalasia/The River Amiel
*Nerull*, NE greater god of death, darkness, murder, underworld. Carceri/Agathys/Necromanteion
*Obad-hai*, N intermediate god of nature, woodland, freedom, hunting, beasts. Outlands/The Hidden Wood
*Olidammara* - CN intermediate god of music, revels, wine, rogues, humor, tricks. Ysgard/Ysgard/The Den of Olidammara
*Orcus *- CE lesser god of necromancy, torture, pain, undeath. Abyss/Thanatos.
*Pelor* - NG greater god of sun, light, strength, healing. Elysium/Thalasia/The Fortress of the Sun
*Pholtus*, LG intermediate god of light, resolution, law, order, inflexibility, sun, moons. Mechanus/The Path of Law
*Procan *- CN intermediate god of seas, sea life, salt, sea weather, navigation. Limbo/Seasedge
*Ralishaz* - CN intermediate god of chance, ill luck, misfortune, insanity. Limbo/The Kiss of Luck
*Rao* - LG greater god of peace, reason, serenity. Celestia/Mercuria/Sweet Reason
*Rudd*, CN demigoddess of chance, good luck, skill. Ysgard/Ysgard/The House of Cards
*Sotillion*, CG lesser goddess of summer, south wind, ease, comfort. Ysgard/Ysgard/The Green Fields /// Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (Grandfather Oak)
*St. Bane the Scourger* - NG demigod of those who hunt undead.
*St. Benedor of the Ashen Hand* - NG demigod of valor, self-sacrifice, underdogs, and perseverance. 
*St. Carmichael of the Conflagration* - LG lesser deity of peace, opposition to magic.
*St. Ceril the Relentless* - LN quasideity of order, law, and opposition to chaos. 
*St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel* - LG (LN) intermediate god of common sense, wisdom, zeal, honesty, truth, discipline. Arcadia/Abellio/The Basillica of Saint Cuthbert
*St. Eleador the Survivor* -  NG quasideity of precognition.
*St. Kurgoth the Betrayer* - CE quasideity of death knights.
*Telchur*, CN lesser god of winter, cold, north wind. Pandemonium/Pandesmos/The Icicle Palace
*Tharizdun* (1) - NE intermediate god of eternal darkness, decay, entropy, malign knowledge, insanity. The Prison of Tharizdun
*Tiamat*, LE lesser goddess of evil dragons, greed. Hell/Avernus/The Dragonspawn Pits of Azharul 
*Trithereon* - CG intermediate god of individualism, liberty, retribution, self-defense. Arborea/Olympus/The Forking Road
*Tsololandril *- LN demigod of wave motions. Ethereal/Border Ethereal/wanders
*Ulaa* - LG intermediate goddess of hills, mountains, gemstones. Outlands/The Steel Hills
*Vecna* (2) - NE lesser god of destructive and evil secrets. Plane of Ash/Citadel Cavitus
*Xan Yae* - N lesser goddess of twilight, shadows, stealth, mental power. Outlands/The Tower of Iron Will
*Zagyg* - CN demigod of humor, eccentricity, occult lore, unpredictability. wanders
*Zilchus*, LN intermediate god of power, prestige, money, business, influence. Outlands/The Marketplace Eternal
*Zodal*, NG lesser god of mercy, hope, benevolence. Elysium/Eronia/Morninglory
*Zuoken*, N demigod of physical and mental mastery. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Castle Greyhawk)

(2) For a time trapped in Ravenloft, the Demiplane of Dread.

Oerth Pantheon - Unknown Origin
*Kyuss* - NE demigod of creation and mastery of undead. 
*Tharizdun *(1) - NE intermediate god of eternal darkness, decay, entropy, malign knowledge, insanity. The Prison of Tharizdun
*Ulaa* - LG intermediate goddess of hills, mountains, gemstones. Outlands/The Steel Hills
*Vilp-akf'cho Rentaq* (3) - NE intermediate god of elemental evil. Ethereal/Demiplane/The Prison of the Elder Elemental Eye
*Wastri* - LE demigod of amphibians, bigotry, self-deception. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Vast Swamp)

(1) Imprisoned in a demiplane by the other greater gods of Oerth. His demiplane is believed to be coterminous to each of the four Elemental Planes, or else in the Deep Ethereal, or at a point not coterminous to any other point in the multiverse, but this may all be hearsay. Possibly the same entity as Vilp-akf'cho Rentaq. Although Tharizdun is currently an intermediate god, it is speculated that if he should escape from hs prison, he would gain the power of a greater god.
(3) The Elder Elemental Eye/God. Possibly an aspect of Tharizdun and/or Ghaunadaur. His demiplane is coterminous to each of the four Elemental Planes.

Oerth Pantheon -- Baklunish
Al'Akbar, LG demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, duty. Heaven/Mertion/Soqed Hazi
Azor'alq, NG demigod of light, purity, courage, strength. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Daoud, N demigod of humility, clarity, immediacy. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Geshtai, N lesser goddess of lakes, rivers, well, streams. Outlands/Nature's Rest
Istus* N greater goddess of fate, destiny, divination, future, honesty. Outlands/The Web of Fate
Mouqol, N lesser god of trade, negotiation, ventures, appraisal, reciprocity. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Xan Yae, N lesser goddess of twilight, shadows, stealth, mental power. Outlands/The Tower of Iron Will
Zuoken, N demigod of physical and mental mastery. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)

Oerth Pantheon -- Flan
Allitur, LG lesser god of ethics, propriety. Heaven/Mertion/Empyrea
Beory* N greater goddess of nature, rain. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth
Berei, NG lesser goddess of home, family, agriculture. Elysium/Amoria/Principality
Bleredd, N lesser god of metal, mines, smiths. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills
Earth Dragon - LE demigod of weather, hidden treasures. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Pomarj)
Iuz - CE demigod of deceit, pain, oppression, evil. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Iuz)
Nerull, NE greater god of death, darkness, murder, underworld. Carceri/Agathys/Necromanteion
Obad-hai, N intermediate god of nature, woodland, freedom, hunting, beasts. Outlands/The Hidden Wood
Pelor, NG greater god of sun, light, strength, healing. Elysium/Thalasia/The Fortress of the Sun
Rao, LG greater god of peace, reason, serenity. Celestia/Mercuria/Sweet Reason
Vathris, LN demigod of anguish, lost causes, revenge. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Bright Desert)
Vecna (2) - NE lesser god of destructive and evil secrets. Plane of Ash/Citadel Cavitus
Zodal, NG lesser god of mercy, hope, benevolence. Elysium/Eronia/Morninglory

(2) For a time trapped in Ravenloft, the Demiplane of Dread.

Oerth Pantheon -- Oeridian
Atroa, NG lesser goddess of spring, east wing, renewal. Beastlands/Brux/The Grove of Eternal Spring
Celestian (1), N intermediate god of stars, space, wanderers. Astral/wanders
Daern, LN demigoddess of defense, fortifications. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Delleb, LG lesser god of reason, intellect, study. Celestia/Solania/The Great Library
Erythnul, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
Fharlanghn, N intermediate god of horizons, distance, travel, roads. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Heironeous, LG intermediate god of chivalry, justice, honor, war, daring, valor. Heaven/Venya/The Fields of Glory
Hextor, LE intermediate god of war, discord, massacres, confict, firness, tyranny. Acheron/Avalas/Scourgehold
Johydee, NG demigod of deception, espionage, protection. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Kurrel, CN demigod of jealousy, revenge, theft. Pandemonium/Pandesmos/The House of the Bitter Hand
Merikka, LG demigoddess of farming, agriculture, home. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Pholtus, LG (LN) intermediate god of light, resolution, law, order, inflexibility, sun, moons. Mechanus/The Path of Law
Procan, CN intermediate god of seas, sea life, salt, sea weather, navigation. Limbo/Seasedge
Rudd, CN demigod of chance, good luck, skill. Ysgard/Ysgard/The House of Cards
Sotillon, CG lesser goddess of summer, south wind, ease, comfort. Ysgard/Ysgard/The Green Fields /// Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (Grandfather Oak)
Stratis (2)- LN demigod of war. Mechanus/? 
Stern Alia, LN demigoddess of culture, law, motherhood. Acheron/Avalas/Scourgehold
Telchur, CN lesser god of winter, cold, north wind. Pandemonium/Pandesmos/The Icicle Palace
Velnius, N lesser god of sky, weather. Elysium/Eronia/wanders
Wenta, CG lesser goddess of autumn, west wind, harvest, brewing. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor
Zilchus, LN intermediate god of power, prestige, money, business, influence. Outlands/The Marketplace Eternal

(1) Has a sizeable following outside Greyspace, throughout arcane space.
(2) Stratis is dead, killed by mortal adventurers

Oerth Pantheon -- Suloise
Beltar, CE lesser goddess of malice, caves, pits. Pandemonium/The Black Pit
Bralm, N lesser god of insects, industriousness. Acheron/Avalas/The Hive Fortress
Dalt, CG lesser god of portals, doors, enclosures, locks, keys. Outlands/wanders
Fortubo, LG lesser god of stone, metals, mountains, guardianship. Celestia/Solania/The Empyrean Delve
Jascar, LG lesser god of hills, mountains. Bytopia/Shurrock/Centerspire
Kord, CG intermediate god of athletics, sports, brawling, strength, courage. Ysgard/Ysgard/The Hall of the Valiant
Lendor* LN intermediate god of time, tedium, patience, study. Mechanus/The Wheel of Time
Llerg, CN lesser god of beasts, strength. Limbo/Beasthaven
Lydia, NG lesser god of music, knowledge, daylight. Elysium/Amoria/Release from Care
Norebo, CN lesser god of luck, gambling, risks. Limbo
Osprem, LN lesser goddess of sea voyages, ships, sailors. Water/Whirlcurrents
Phaulkon, CG lesser god of air, wind, clouds, birds, archery. Air/??? /// Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor /// Arborea/Olympus/Olympus
Phyton, CG lesser god of nature, beauty, farming. Arborea/Olympus/Olympus
Pyremius, NE lesser god of fire, poison, murder. Hades/Niflheim/The Black Volcano
Ranet (1) - N poison victims. Outlands/Temple of Ash.
Syrul, NE lesser goddess of lies, deceit, treachery, false promises. Gehenna/Khalas/The Palace of Ugly Truth /// Hades/Oinos/The Fortress of Beautiful Lies
Vatun (2), CN lesser god of barbarians, cold, winter, arctic beasts.
Wee Jas, LN intermediate goddess of magic, death, vanity, law. Acheron/Ocanthus/Cabal Macabre
Xerbo, N lesser god of seas, sailing, money, business. Plane of Water

(1) Ranet was formally the goddess of the hearth; she was poisoned by Pyremius, who stole her power over flame. Now she protects the Suloise savages of the Amedio jungle from poisonous serpents and yuan-ti.
(2) Vatun was imprisoned by Telchur, god of winter.

Oerth Pantheon -- Touv
Berna, CN demigoddess of passion, forgiveness. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Breeka, N intermediate goddess of living things. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Damaran, NE demigod of vermin, cowardice. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Katay, LN lesser god of decay, inevitablity, order, time. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Kundo, LG lesser god of building, noise, music, defense. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Meyanok, NE lesser god of serpents, poison, discord, darkenss, famine. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Nola, NG intermediate goddess of sun. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Uvot*, NG greater god of prosperity. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Vara, NE demigoddess of nightmares, fear. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Vogan, CG intermediate god of weather, storms. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)
Xanag, N lesser goddess of metals, beauty. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Hepmonaland)

Olman Pantheon 
Apocatequil CE god of lightning and the moon.
Camaxtli (Mixcoatl), N greater god of time, fate. 
Camazotz (Zotzilaha). NE lesser god of bats, caves, underworld.
Centeotl, CN intermediate goddess of agriculture, illness, pain. 
Chalchihuitlicue, CG lesser goddess of love, fertility, flowing water, health. 
Chitza-Atlan, NE demigod of guarding the underworld. 
Coatlicue, N intermediate goddess of earth, fertility. 
Huhueteotl, CE intermediate god of fire, motion of time. 
Huitzilopochtli, NE intermediate god of war, light. 
Hurakon, CN demigod of floods and unrestrained fury.
Ixtlilton, LG lesser god of health, medicine. 
Metzli, NG intermediate goddess of night, animal growth. 
Mictlancihuatl, LE greater goddess of death. 
Mictlantecuhtli, LE greater god of death. 
Ometeotl, N greater god/goddess of creation, duality. 
Quetzalcoatl (Kukulcan), LN greater god of nobility, air, wisdom, life, birds, snakes. 
Tezcatlipoca, CE greater god of sun, moon, fire, night, betrayal. 
Tlaloc (Azul, Chac), LE intermediate god of rain, moisture. 
Tlazolteotl, CE intermediate goddess of vice, bodily pleasure, Oerth mother, agriculture, nature. 
Xipe Totec, N intermediate god of spring, sacrifices, goldsmithing. 
Xochipilli, N intermediate god of beauty, good and bad luck. 
Xolotl, LE greater god of evil, tyranny, decadence. 
Xochiquetzal, NG intermediate goddess of love, flowers, celebration. 

Elemental Pantheon
Akadi, N greater goddess of air. Air/The Great Funnel 
Ben-Hadar. NG archomental of water. Water/Ssesurgass
Chan. NG archomental of air. Air/Palace of Unseen Contemplation
Cryonax (1). NE archomental of ice. Plane of Ice/The Chiseled Estate
Grumbar, N greater god of earth. Earth/The Great Mountain 
Imix (1)(2), NE archomental of fire. Fire/Plane of Burnt Dreams/Temple of Ultimate Consumption
Istishia, N greater god of water. Water/The Sea of Timelessness 
Kossuth, N greater god of fire. Fire/The Crimson Pillar 
Ogremoch (1). NE archomental of earth. Earth/Stonemire
Olhydra (1). NE archomental of water, Water/Coral Castle of Olhydra
Sunnis. NG archomental of earth. Earth/Sandfall
Yan-C-Bin (1). NE archomental of air. Air/Palace of Solid Air
*Zaaman Rul* (3). NG archomental of fire. Fire/wanders

(1) Possibly a child of the Elder Elemental God. 
(2) Involved with the Temple of Elemental Evil. Perhaps dead in the events surrounding its return.
(3) Son of Imix

Bugbear Pantheon
Erythnul, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
Grankhul. CE lesser god of hunting, senses, and surprise
Guroth (1) - NE lesser goddess of motherhood.
Hruggek* CE intermediate god of violence and combat. Pandemonium.
Iuz - CE demigod of deceit, pain, oppression, evil. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Iuz)
Niggrath - CE intermediate goddess of earth and fertility. Abyss/The Teeming Woods
Skiggaret -. CE demigod of fear
Stalker - NE demigod of hate, death, cold. Prime Material Plane/wanders

(1) Guroth was the mother of Hruggek and Maglubiyet. She died in childbirth.

Dragon Pantheon
Aasternian, CN lesser goddess of play, invention, pleasure. Ysgard/Nidavellir/Brassberg
Astilabor, CN intermediate goddess of aquisitiveness. Limbo/House of Wealth
Bahamut, LG lesser god of good dragons, enlightened justice, wisdom. Heaven/wanders/The Palace of the Four Winds
Chronepsis, N intermediate god of fate, death, judgement. Outlands/The Mausoleum of Chronepsis
Falazure, NE lesser god of undeath, decay, exhaustion. Carceri/Minethys/The Mausoleum of Pain
Garyx, CE intermediate god of fire, purification. Abyss/House of Flame
Io* (1), greater god of dragonkind, creation. Realm unknown.
Kereska, CN intermediate goddess of magic, creativity. Limbo/House of Wonders
Lendys, LN intermediate god of balance, justice. Mechanus/House of Justice
Nathair Sgiathach (fairy dragon, pseudodragon), CG intermediate god of mischief. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Sardior, N lesser god of neutral dragons, psionics. Plane of Air/the Ruby Palace
Tamara, NG intermediate goddess of life, mercy, forgiveness, light. Elysium/House of Mercy
Task, CE lesser god of greed, selfishness. Pandemonium/House of Cravings
Tiamat, LE lesser goddess of evil dragons, greed. Hell/Avernus/The Dragonspawn Pits of Azharul

(1) Io encompasses all nine alignments.

Drow Pantheon
Graz'zt. CE Abyssal Prince of arcana, shadows. Abyss/Azzagrat.
Keptolo, CE demigod of males, flattery, intoxication, rumor, opportunism. Abyss/66th/The Demonweb Pits
Kiaransali, CE demigoddess of undead, vengeance, wealth. Abyss/66th/Demonweb Pits.
Lolth* (Arachne, Megwandir), CE intermediate goddess of spiders, evil, darkness, chaos. Abyss/66th/The Demonweb Pits
Vilp-akf'cho Rentaq (1) - NE intermediate god of elemental evil. Ethereal/Demiplane/The Prison of the Elder Elemental Eye
Zinzerena, CN demigoddess of assassins, rebels. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)

(1) The Elder Elemental Eye/God. Possibly an aspect of Tharizdun.

Dwarf Pantheon
Abbathor, NE intermediate god of greed, wealth. Hades/Oinos/The Glitterhell
Berronar Truesilver, LG intermediate goddess of safety, truth, home, family, community, marriage, love. Heaven/Solania/Erackinor
Clangeddin Silverbeard, LG intermediate god of war, valor, victory, honor. Arcadia/Abellio/Mount Clangeddin
Dugmaren Brightmantle, NG lesser god of scholarship, discovery, invention. Outlands/The Dwarven Mountain (Soot Hall)
Dumathoin, N intermediate god of earthly riches, mining, exploration, protection of the dead. Outlands/The Dwarven Mountain (Deepshaft Hall)
Fortubo, LG lesser god of stone, metals, mountains, guardianship. Celestia/Solania/The Empyrean Delve
Gendwar Argrim LN hero-god of fatalism, obsession. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (the Flanaess)
Hanseath - CN lesser god of war, carousing, alcohol. Ysgard/Nidavellir/The Cavern of Rest 
Muamman Duathal, CG lesser god of adventurers, wanderers, travellers, lightning. Ysgard/Nidavellir/The Cavern of Rest
Moradin*, LG greater god of creation, smithing, crafts, war, protection. Heaven/Solania/Erackinor
Tharmekhûl - N god of the forge, fire, warfare. Heaven/Solania/Erackinor
Ulaa - LG intermediate goddess of hills, mountains, gemstones. Outlands/The Steel Hills
Vergadain, CN intermediate god of wealth, luck, merchants, thieves. Outlands/The Dwarven Mountain (Strongale Hall) 

Elf Pantheon
Aerdrie Faenya, CG intermediate goddess of air, weather, birds, rain, fertility. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Floating Palace of Aerdrie) /// Ysgard/Ysgard/Alfheim
Corellon Larethian*, CG greater god of arts, crafts, magic, music, war. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (Gwyllachaightaeryll the Many-Splendored)
Deep Sashelas, CG intermediate god of creation, knowledge, beauty, water magic, seas. Arborea/Ossa/Elavandor /// Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Sparkling Sea)
Ehlonna - NG intermediate goddess of forests, wildlife, fertility. Beastlands/Krigala/The Grove of the Unicorns
Erevan Ilesere, CN intermediate god of mischief, change, rogues. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Gnarl)
Fenmarel Mestarine, CN lesser god of outcasts, scapegoats. Limbo/Fennimar
Gadhelyn, CN demigod of independence, outlawry, feasting, hunting. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Hanali Celanil, CG intermediate goddess of love, beauty, art. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Crystal Palace of Hanali)
Labelas Enoreth, CG intermediate god of time, longevity, history. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Vanishing Tower of Labelas)
Rellavar Danuvien, NG lesser god of cold, protection from the elements. Beastlands/Karasuthra/The Ice Plains
Rillifane Rallathil, CG intermediate god of woodlands, nature, druids. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (Grandfather Oak)
Sehanine Moonbow, CG intermediate goddess of mysticism, dreams, death, moon, stars, heavens. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (Gwyllachaightaeryll the Many-Splendored)
Shevarash, CN demigod of loss, vengeance, crusades, hatred of the drow. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor /// Limbo (Fennimar)
Solonor Thelandira, CG intermediate god of archery, hunting, wilderness, survival. Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor (The Pale Tree)
Tarsellis Menniduin, CN intermediate god of mountains, rivers, wilderness. Ysgard/Ysgard/The Wild Hunt
Tethrin Veralde, NG demigod of bladesingers, swordsmanship. Elysium/Amoria/Tethridar 
Trishina, NG lesser goddess of love, fidelity, play, dolphins. Elysium/Thalasia/wanders /// Heaven/Lunia/wanders
Ye'Cind, CG demigod of music, songs. Arborea/Olympus/Brightwater

Fey Pantheon
Caomhin (killmoulis), N demigod of food, friendship. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Damh (atomie, korred, satyr), CN lesser god of song, dance. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Eachthighern (pegasus, unicorn), CG lesser god of healing, loyalty, protection. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Ehlonna - NG intermediate goddess of forests, wildlife, fertility. Beastlands/Krigala/The Grove of the Unicorns
Emmantiensien (treant), CG intermediate god of trees, magic. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Fionnghuala (swanmay), NG demigoddess of communication, sorority. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Nathair Sgiathach (fairy dragon, pseudodragon), CG intermediate god of mischief. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Oberon (Auberon), NG lesser god of animals, the supernatural world. Faerie/The Seelie Court
The Queen of Air and Darkness, CE intermediate goddess of magic, darkness, murder. Pandemonium/The Unseelie Court
Squelaiche (leprechaun, pixie, sprite), CN demigod of trickery, illusion. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Titania*, CG greater goddess of magic, the natural world. Faerie/The Seelie Court
Verenestra (dryad, nymph, sylph), N lesser goddess of charm, beauty. Faerie/The Seelie Court

Giant Pantheon
Annam*, N greater god of magic, knowledge, fertility, philosophy. Ysgard/Ysgard/Gundheim /// Outlands/The Hidden Realm
Baphomet. CE lesser god of minotaurs, battle. Abyss/Endless Maze.
Diancastra, CN demigoddess of trickery, wit, impudence, pleasure. wanders
Grolantor, CE intermediate god of hill giants, hunting, combat, gluttony. Carceri/Cathrys/The Steading
Hiatea, NG greater goddess of nature, agriculture, hunting, community. Elysium/Eronia/Woodhaven
Iallanis, CG lesser goddess of love, mercy, beauty. Arborea/Olympus/Florallium
Karontor, NE lesser god of fomorians, deformity, hatred, beasts. Carceri/Minethys/The Rack
Kostchtchie. CE demigod of strength, violence. Abyss/Iron Wastes.
Memnor, NE intermediate god of cloud giants, pride, mental prowess, control. Gehenna/Chamada/Thraotor
Skoraeus Stonebones, N intermediate god of stone giants, earth, arts. wanders
Stronmaus, CG greater god of storm giants, sun, sky, weather, joy. Beastlands/Karasuthra/Stormhold
Surtr, LE intermediate god of fire giants, fire, war. Ysgard/Muspelheim/Muspelheim
Thrym, CE intermediate god of war, cold, frost giants. Ysgard/Ysgard/Jotunheim

Gnoll Pantheon
Gorellik, CE demigod of hunting, hyenas, hyenadons. Abyss/wanders /// Pandemonium/wanders
Erythnul, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
Iuz - CE demigod of deceit, pain, oppression, evil. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Iuz)
Yeenoghu, CE lesser god of gnolls, cannibalism, necrophagia, and ghouls. Abyss/The Seeping Woods

Gnome Pantheon
Baervan Wildwanderer, NG intermediate god of forests, nature, travel. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (Whisperleaf)
Baravar Cloakshadow, NG lesser god of illusion, protection, deception. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (The Hidden Knoll)
Callarduran Smoothhands, NG intermediate god of earch, caves, mining, stone. Bytopia/Dothion/Deephome
Flandal Steelskin, NG intermediate god of mining, smithing, fitness. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (The Mithral Forge)
Gaerdal Ironhand, LG lesser god of protection, vigilance, combat. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (Stronghaven)
Garl Glittergold*, NG greater god of protection, humor, wit, gencutting, jewelrymaking. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (Glitterhome)
Gelf Darkhearth - CN intermediate god of entropy, revenge. Pandemonium/Pandesmos/The Dark Hearth.
Nebelun, CG lesser god of inventions, good luck. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (The Workshop)
Roykyn, NE demigoddess of cruelty. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Segojan Earthcaller, NG intermediate god of earth, nature. Bytopia/Dothion/The Golden Hills (The Gemstone Burrow)
Sheyanna Flaxenstrand. CG intermediate goddess of love, beauty, and passion. Arborea/Olympus/Brightwater.
Urdlen, CE intermediate god of greed, bloodlust, evil, hatred, blind destruction. Abyss/399th/The Worm Realm

Goblin/Hobgoblin Pantheon
Bargrivyek, LE lesser god of cooperation, territory. Hell/Avernus/The Peaceable Lands
Guroth (1) - NE lesser goddess of motherhood.
Khurgorbaeyag, NE lesser god of goblins, slavery, oppression, morale. Acheron/Avalas/Clangor
Maglubiyet* - LE greater god of war, rulership. Acheron/Avalas/Clangor
Nomog-Geaya, LE lesser god of hobgoblins, war, authority. Acheron/Avalas/Clangor
Stalker, NE demigod of hate, death, cold. Prime Material Plane/wanders
Teshukret. NE lesser goddess of fertility, discipline, and obedience. Acheron/Avalas/Clangor.

(1) Guroth was the mother of Hruggek and Maglubiyet. She died in childbirth.

Halfling Pantheon
Arvoreen, LG intermediate god of martial defense, vigilance, duty, warriors. Heaven/Venya/Green Fields
Brandobaris, N lesser god of stealth, thievery, adventure, rogues. wanders
Charmlaine, N demigoddess of keen senses, narrow escapes. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Cyrollalee, LG intermediate goddess of friendship, trust, home, hearth, honesty, hospitality, crafts. Heaven/Venya/Green Fields
Dallah Thaun, CN intermediate goddess of Halflings, secrets, guile, thieves, rogues, acquisition of wealth, death.
Sheela Peryroyl, N intermediate goddess of nature, agriculture, song, dance, beauty, love. Outlands/The Flowering Hill
Urogalan, LN demigod of earth, death, protection of the dead. Elysium/Eronia/Soulearth
Yondalla*, LG greater goddess of protection, fertility, wisdom, family, community, prosperity. Heaven/Venya/Green Fields

Kobold Pantheon
Dakarnok, LE demigod of war, bandits. Hell/Avernus/Draukari
Falazure, NE lesser god of undeath, decay, exhaustion. Carceri/Minethys/The Mausoleum of Pain
Gaknulak, LE demigod of protection, stealth, trickery. Gehenna/Khalas/Athnuthrak
Jiqasta. LE demigoddess of fertility, healing, and discipline. Hell/Avernus/Draukari.
Kuraulyek, NE demigod of urds, bats, hiding, cowardice. Hades/Oinos/Urdrest
Kurtulmak*, LE greater god of war, mining, trapmaking. Hell/Avernus/Draukari
Task, CE lesser god of greed, selfishness. Pandemonium/House of Cravings
Tiamat, LE lesser goddess of evil dragons, greed. Hell/Avernus/The Dragonspawn Pits of Azharul 

Mongrelman Pantheon
*Meriadar*, LN intermediate god of patience, meditation, tolerance, arts, crafts. Arcadia/Buxenus/The Hand of Peace 

Ogre/Troll Pantheon
Beltar, CE lesser goddess of malice, caves, pits. Pandemonium/The Black Pit
Erythnul, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
Vaprak, CE lesser god of combat, greed. Abyss/524th/Shatterstone

Orc Pantheon
Baghtru, CE intermediate god of strength, combat. Acheron/Avalas/Nishrek
Erythnul, CE intermediate god of hate, envy, malice, panic, ugliness, slaughter. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/The Citadel of Slaughter
Gruumsh*, CE greater god of war, territory. Acheron/Avalas/Nishrek
Ilneval, NE intermediate god of warfare, strategy. Acheron/Avalas/Nishrek
Iuz - CE demigod of deceit, pain, oppression, evil. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (Iuz)
Luthic, NE lesser goddess of fertility, medicine, servitude. Acheron/Avalas/Nishrek
Nazarn, N demigod of formal and public combat. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Flanaess)
Shargaas, NE intermediate god of darkness, thieves. Gehenna/Krangath/The Night Below
Yurtrus, NE intermediate god of death, disease. Hades/Oinos/Fleshslough

Reptilian Pantheon
Laogzed (troglodyte), CE demigod of gluttony. Abyss/181st/The Rotting Plain
Merrshaulk (yuan-ti) (Sseth), CE intermediate god of poison, somnolence. Abyss/74th/Smaragd
Parrafaire (naga), CN demigod of guardianship. Carceri/Minethys/Trickster's Delight
Ramenos (bullywug), CE lesser god of somnolence, intoxication, decay. Abyss/74th/Smaragd
Semuanya (lizardfolk), N lesser god of survival, propigation. Outlands/Semuanya's Bog
Sess'innek (lizardfolk). CE demigod of civilization, domination. Abyss/the Phantom Realm.
Shekinester (1) (medusa, naga), N greater goddess of destruction, knowledge, creation, maintenence. Outlands/The Court of Light
Wastri - LE demigod of amphibians, bigotry, self-deception. Prime Material Plane/Greyspace/Oerth (The Vast Swamp)

(1) Shekinester has three different aspects: the Creator (Neutral), the Preserver (Lawful Good), and the Destroyer (Chaotic Evil), each of which is revered by a different variety of naga -- water naga, guardian naga, and spirit naga, respectively.

Sea Pantheon
*Demogorgon *(Ixitxachitl, kopru). CE lesser god of insanity, energy draining, domination. Abyss/Gaping Maw.
Eadro (1) (locathah, merfolk), N intermediate god of water. Water/Shelluria
*Osprem*, LN lesser goddess of sea voyages, ships, sailors. Water/Whirlcurrents
Panzuriel (kraken, merrow, scrag), NE intermediate god of murder, confusion, subversion. Hades/Niflheim/Rezuriel
Persana (triton), N intermediate god of justice, architecture. Water/Shelluria
Procan - CN intermediate god of seas, sea life, salt, sea weather, navigation. Limbo/Seasedge
Sekolah (sahuagin), LE intermediate god of plunder, hunting, tyranny. Hell/Stygia/Sheyruushk
*Surminare *(selkie), NG lesser goddess of beauty, peace. Elysium/Thalassia/The Selkies' Grotto
Trishina, NG lesser goddess of love, fidelity, play, dolphins. Elysium/Thalasia/wanders /// Heaven/Lunia/wanders
Water Lion, N lesser god of unknown portfolio. wanders 
Xerbo, N lesser god of seas, sailing, money, business. Plane of Water

(1) Eadro has been missing for a little over a decade, but he is believed to still be alive, because his clerics still receive their spells. His realm is being maintained in his absence by Persana.

Sky Pantheon
Jazirian (couatl), LG greater god/goddess of community, peace, learning, parenthood. Heaven/Solania/Uroboros, the Gates of Wisdom
*Koriel* (ki-rin) (1), LG intermediate god of learning, protection, vigilance against evil. Upper Planes/Wanders
*Krocaa*, NG intermediate god of Aarakocra, creation, self-defense, intelligence. Air/Mountain of Dawn and Dusk
*Pazrael* (Pazuzu), CE demon prince of predators, winged creatures. Abyss/503/Torremor.
Phaulkon, CG lesser god of air, wind, clouds, birds, archery. Air/??? /// Arborea/Olympus/Arvandor /// Arborea/Olympus/Olympus
Quorlinn (kenku), N lesser god of trickery, disguise, thievery. Beastlands/Krigala/Filchnest
Remnis (giant eagle), N lesser god of sky, service, eagles. Beastlands/Krigala/Goldenroost
Stillsong, NG lesser god of unknown portfolio. wanders
Syranita (aarakocra), NG intermediate goddess of Aarakocra, friendship, protection, watchfulness. Arborea/Olympus/Whistledge
*Velnius*, N lesser god of sky, weather. Elysium/Eronia/wanders

(1) Pelor's mount.

Underdark Pantheon
*Blibdoolpoolp* (kuo-toa), NE intermediate goddess of darkness, insanity, revenge. Water/The Murky Depths
*Diinkarazan* (derro), CE demigod of madness, vengeance. Abyss/586th/The Prison of the Mad God
*Diirinka* (derro), CE intermediate god of cruelty, magic, knowledge. Pandemonium/Phlegethon/Hidden Betrayal
*The Great Mother *(beholder), CE greater goddess of magic, fertility, tyranny. Abyss/6th/The Realm of a Million Eyes
*Gzemnid* (beholder), CE lesser god of gasses, deception. Outlands/Gzemnid's Realm
*Ilsensine* (illithid), LE greater god of mental domination, psionics. Outlands/The Caverns of Thought
*Ilxendren *(ixzan) (1), CE lesser god of cruelty, mutation, vampirism. Abyss/88th/The Gaping Maw
*Laduguer*, LE intermediate god of oppression, crafts, magic, artisans. Acheron/Thuldannin/Hammergrim
*Maanzecorian* (2) (illithid), LE intermediate god of knowledge. Gehenna/Chamada/Rictus
*Mak Thuum Ngatha*, CE greater god of the opening of infinite knowledge, the destruction of barriers, and the spanning of space and time
*Piscaethces *(aboleth), LE intermediate goddess of domination, oppression. Hell/Minauros/Abomination Pool
*Psiolofyr *(myconid), LN intermediate god of community, healing. Mechanus/Mycelia
*Vesparian* (desmodu), NG lesser god of bats, sound. Elysium/Eronia/Dark Wisdom
*Tharizdun* - NE intermediate god of eternal darkness, decay, entropy, malign knowledge, insanity. The Prison of Tharizdun

(1) Possibly an aspect or servant of Demogorgon.
(2)) Recently slain by Orcus.

Xill Pantheon
*Sixin*, LE lesser god of war, intrigue, deception. Ethereal/Deep Ethereal/The Hunter's Abode

Xvart Pantheon
*Raxivort* (1), CE lesser god of rats, bats, xvarts, wererats. Pandemonium/Pandesmos/The Black Sewers 

(1) Formally a servant of Graz'zt.


----------



## tassander (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW!
Thanks, Grover Cleaveland!!!


----------



## haakon1 (Oct 3, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Philidor the blue wizard. At 25th level, wtf is he and why is he in Greyhawk? I mean, wasn't the Circle of Eight enough? Did Elminster get stonned one day and clone himself blue and sent it to GH to screw with 'em?




Tolkien said the gods sent 5 Istari to Middle Earth
- The White Wizard Saruman
- The Grey Wizard Gandalf
- The Brown Wizard Radigast
- 2 blue wizards who went to the east

In my campaign, Greyhawk is east of the River Running, etc.  Mordor backs into the Sea of Dust (the Suel Imperium's old ruler is now the Witch-King of Angmar, chief of the Nazgul, and his lands are devastated, all part of Sauron's grand plan).  The plains of Rhun back into the Plains of the Paynim.

So guess what Philidor the Blue is, and who Radigast City is named after?


----------



## The Lost Muse (Oct 4, 2005)

haakon1 said:
			
		

> In my campaign, Greyhawk is east of the River Running, etc.  Mordor backs into the Sea of Dust (the Suel Imperium's old ruler is now the Witch-King of Angmar, chief of the Nazgul, and his lands are devastated, all part of Sauron's grand plan).  The plains of Rhun back into the Plains of the Paynim.
> 
> So guess what Philidor the Blue is, and who Radigast City is named after?




YOINK!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

So who are the nine trapped under Greyhakw castle anyway? Looking at one of the books, it seems that Zudoken is, but it just mentions that he doesn't manifest to his clerics anymore ,but that they still have access to their spells. Is there a list?


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> So who are the nine trapped under Greyhakw castle anyway? Looking at one of the books, it seems that Zudoken is, but it just mentions that he doesn't manifest to his clerics anymore ,but that they still have access to their spells. Is there a list?




There are multiple lists. It really depends on who you ask.  There is Rob Kuntz's memory, there is canon and there are lots of internet guesses.

In the Oerth Journal, Rob Kuntz said the following:
"_Robilar and the Nine Imprisoned Demi-gods: The freeing of Iuz and the other eight "demi-gods" imprisoned beneath Castle Greyhawk was instigated by Robilar, who released them (Robilar seems to like freeing things, being a free spirit himself!). This event occurred in the dungeons of Castle Greyhawk on a dungeon level known as the "Bottle City," which was a level created by E. Gary Gygax.

Robilar, who was 10th level at the time, entered the containment room, and viewed the nine imprisoned creatures mounted a top pedestals VERY carefully before deciding to deal with the many-handed one first (i.e. Hextor). Robilar decided to dispatch (singly) the toughest melee capable of the lot first, in case all nine were to animate simultaneously (the nine imprisoned were: Iuz, Ralishaz, Trithereon, Erythnul, Olidammara, Heironeous, Celestian, Hextor, and Obad-Hai). In the ensuing melee with Hextor, the other eight "demi-gods" were "accidentally" released, as loosing one seemed to have a domino effect. As the nine "demi-gods" turned their attentions toward destroying each other, Robilar executed a tactical withdrawal (i.e. he ran for his life) to lick his wounds. 

Robilar later returned to the room to investigate. Before returning, he heard the sounds of a great battle occurring (which was another reason for returning to investigate). Upon re-entering the containment room, he saw that all of the pedestals were empty, with no beings in sight. All nine of the gods were loosed upon the world.  _"

EGG has backed this list up, but I'm not sure that the canon maintains it as correct or not.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 4, 2005)

Rob Kuntz's list is not canon - for one thing, most of the gods he mentioned are not demigods in the present continuity, though they may have been at the time in Gygax's home campaign. 

Canon-wise (that is, according to the _Living Greyhawk Gazetteer_), the list of imprisoned demigods includes Iuz, Wastri, Merikka, Rudd, Zuoken, and the others are unrevealed. Vecna, whose reappearance in the Flanaess is roughly contemporary with the release of the nine, was likely one of them as well, though this is disputed. It's been suggested that the demigods corresponded to the nine alignments.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Rob Kuntz's list is not canon - for one thing, most of the gods he mentioned are not demigods in the present continuity, though they may have been at the time in Gygax's home campaign.
> 
> Canon-wise (that is, according to the _Living Greyhawk Gazetteer_), the list of imprisoned demigods includes Iuz, Wastri, Merikka, Rudd, Zuoken, and the others are unrevealed. Vecna, whose reappearance in the Flanaess is roughly contemporary with the release of the nine, was likely one of them as well, though this is disputed. It's been suggested that the demigods corresponded to the nine alignments.




Like I said, there are multiple lists. 

Erik Mona wrote an aritcle somewhere (quote possibly here on ENWorld) concerning his decision to codify the list and resolve the discrepancies.  EGG clarified that at the time, they were considered demigods, but many were pushed up to minor god status afterwards in later products, and chalked it up to artistic license.  I believe it was a conscious decision on Erik's part to map the gods to the alignments.

A better question would be WHY did he do it...although I gather from various sources that it was part of his process of ascension.  Funny that they didn't really seek retribution afterwards.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Rob Kuntz's list is not canon - for one thing, most of the gods he mentioned are not demigods in the present continuity, though they may have been at the time in Gygax's home campaign.
> 
> Canon-wise (that is, according to the _Living Greyhawk Gazetteer_), the list of imprisoned demigods includes Iuz, Wastri, Merikka, Rudd, Zuoken, and the others are unrevealed. Vecna, whose reappearance in the Flanaess is roughly contemporary with the release of the nine, was likely one of them as well, though this is disputed. It's been suggested that the demigods corresponded to the nine alignments.



the LGG is not canon to some of us.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah, here's the one  I was thinking of.

Short quote: _Along with, "how did Iuz help with the Temple of Elemental Evil when he was imprisoned?" and "when did the short war happen?" this question should be bronzed and inducted to the Greyhawk Hall of Fame.

The exact same topic has come up on Usenet and on the mailing lists countless times already. In short, "officially," the only other prisoner with Iuz in Castle Greyhawk was Wastri. This information comes from "Bathtime for the Hopping Prophet," an adventure card from the City of Greyhawk boxed set.

Given the fact that there were nine prisoners, and that nearly everything Gygax has ever written has included, in some way the number nine, it's safe to say that there is a pattern here. The basis of this pattern, of course, are the nine celestial alignments. These alignments played a huge role in Gygax's game, and unless I'm mistaken, there's evidence to prove that everyday people perceived alignment as "fact." Anyone else remember "alignment languages"?

So, it would seem to make sense that Zagig Yragrene, in order to steal a portion of the Obelisk's power, needed to capture nine demigods; one of each alignment. This raises a very real concern. Not counting Mayahaine (because she wasn't on Oerth yet) or Gaknulak (because his ties to Oerth are tenuous, and he rarely visits), Oerth has but two other demigods. If we assume Rudd and Zuoken were brought along for the ride, we're still five demigods short._

In my game, the Unsought One (and the freedom he gained from Castle Greyhawk) became an integral part of the game.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 4, 2005)

*St. Ceril the Relentless * - LN quasideity of order, law, and opposition to chaos.

According to a very old _Dragon_ magazine, St. Ceril was the patron saint of those who hunt the undead. But it seems that part of his sphere of influence has been stripped away. Humph.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> *St. Ceril the Relentless * - LN quasideity of order, law, and opposition to chaos.
> 
> According to a very old _Dragon_ magazine, St. Ceril was the patron saint of those who hunt the undead. But it seems that part of his sphere of influence has been stripped away. Humph.





That was Saintly Standards, Friends of the Gods, wither others like St. Kargoth, King of the Death Knights.

Is he a god or just the quasi-deity? I don't recall seeing anything on him in eons.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 4, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> *St. Ceril the Relentless * - LN quasideity of order, law, and opposition to chaos.
> 
> According to a very old _Dragon_ magazine, St. Ceril was the patron saint of those who hunt the undead. But it seems that part of his sphere of influence has been stripped away. Humph.




Dragon #67, you mean. You're confusing St. Ceril, the hunter of slaadi, with St. Bane, the hunter of undead. I added the info on the saints (except Carmichael, Cuthbert, and Benedor) directly from that article, so I'm sure about this.

Saints Ceril, Bane, Kargoth, and Eleador are equivalent to quasideities, so they'd be rank 0 gods. St. Bane was supposed to be more powerful than the others, so he might be rank 1.


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Dragon #67, you mean. You're confusing St. Ceril, the hunter of slaadi, with St. Bane, the hunter of undead. I added the info on the saints (except Carmichael, Cuthbert, and Benedor) directly from that article, so I'm sure about this.
> 
> Saints Ceril, Bane, Kargoth, and Eleador are equivalent to quasideities, so they'd be rank 0 gods. St. Bane was supposed to be more powerful than the others, so he might be rank 1.




Kargoth appeared in one of the Dragon-based LGJ articles a little while back.  He was represented then, irrc, as a high-level blackguard with the Death Knight template.  While he was quite powerful and very dangerous, he was not represented at hero-god status of DR 0.  I don't recall if this was before or after D&Dg, though, so that may be part of the reason.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, that's one of the problems with a game system with more than one system. Over time heirarchies look... odd as power changes happen.

I remember one time when there was only one undead dragon, and he didn't serve no cult. (Ah, White Plume Mountain, still inspiring terror in PCs...)

It'd be nice to see a book like Primal Order come out for the d20 system that focused on acquiring godly power and the various ranks that can be had within it. saints, hero-deities, quasi-deities, demi-gods, half-gods, godlings, etc...


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Dragon #67, you mean. You're confusing St. Ceril, the hunter of slaadi, with St. Bane, the hunter of undead.



Yup. And I feel like a royal idiot after scrolling back up to your list to see St. Bane mere inches from St. Ceril. Duh....

So here's a question -- any relation between St. Bane of Greyhawk and Bane of Faerun? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## francisca (Oct 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> the LGG is not canon to some of us.



teh winnar!

Canon ended at the 83 boxed set for me.  The rest is up to me and players to fill in.

Not that there hasn't been some good stuff put out there in the last 22 years, (and I certainly am not too proud to steal) but I'm firmly in the "canon-schmanon" crowd. There is way more heat than light to be found in discussion of what is and isn't canon.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> teh winnar!
> 
> Canon ended at the 83 boxed set for me.  The rest is up to me and players to fill in.
> 
> Not that there hasn't been some good stuff put out there in the last 22 years, (and I certainly am not too proud to steal) but I'm firmly in the "canon-schmanon" crowd.  Way more heat than light to found in discussion of what is and isn't canon.




But why does "canon" matter? I mean, I'm not hip or knowledgable as to what's supposed to be actual canon, but is it an issue because side X leaves the timeline at point Y and side B takes it all the way to notch A?


----------



## francisca (Oct 4, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> But why does "canon" matter? I mean, I'm not hip or knowledgable as to what's supposed to be actual canon, but is it an issue because side X leaves the timeline at point Y and side B takes it all the way to notch A?



That's my point.  It doesn't matter to me one bit.  At my table, canon is what I say it is.  It's never been an issue for me whether or not the  Greyhawk Wars happened, or if Iuz got killed  by Lolth, right after the fire sale at the ToEE......whatever.  

For the real nitty-gritty, go have a look at the Greytalk archives.  There is some real snarkiness going.  And to answer your last question, I really don't know what the hell some people's problems are.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 4, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> A better question would be WHY did he do it...although I gather from various sources that it was part of his process of ascension.  Funny that they didn't really seek retribution afterwards.




Maybe they did! But Zagyg has Boccob's protection, and Celestian's, and he's wily and slippery and hard to catch, and maybe there's a reason he never stays in the same place for too long.

I'm the last person to insist on adherence to canon (if such a thing even exists in the absence of a company interested in continuity), but when answering questions, the canonical answer may be more useful than a simple "make it up yourself," which goes without saying.

Rob Kuntz's demigod list is hard to reconcile with even the 1983 boxed set, which, for example, said that Zagyg and Celestian were on good terms (after being imprisoned for 65 years?), and clearly defined what a demigod was and which deities merited the title. 

Some possible lists:

- Iuz, Vecna, Wastri, Stratis, Merikka, St. Benedor, Rudd, Shevarash, Zuoken
- Iuz, Stalker, Glasya, Wastri, Merikka, Stillsong, Ye'Cind, Rudd, Zuoken
- Iuz, an avatar of Ralishaz, a proxy of Trithereon, an avatar of Erythnul, an avatar of Olidammara, an avatar of Heironeous, a proxy of Celestian, an avatar of Hextor, and an avatar of Obad-Hai
- Imix, Ben-Hadar, Chan, Cryonax, Ogremoch, Olhydra, Sunnis, Yan-C-Bin, Zaaman Rul
- Elminster, the Seven Sisters, Drizzt Do'Urden


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 4, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> So here's a question -- any relation between St. Bane of Greyhawk and Bane of Faerun? Inquiring minds want to know.




They're legally married in some states!


----------



## francisca (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> for example, said that Zagyg and Celestian were on good terms (after being imprisoned for 65 years?),



There is a joke there, somewhere...


----------



## Erik Mona (Oct 4, 2005)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Erik Mona wrote an aritcle somewhere (quote possibly here on ENWorld) concerning his decision to codify the list and resolve the discrepancies.  EGG clarified that at the time, they were considered demigods, but many were pushed up to minor god status afterwards in later products, and chalked it up to artistic license.  I believe it was a conscious decision on Erik's part to map the gods to the alignments.




That article, the infamous "Last Word on Iuz and Co." was written long before EN World was born, and can be found here: http://groups.google.com/group/rec....&q="Last+Word+on+Iuz"&rnum=1#5a34646d1fa46d36

Hard to believe it was 11 years ago. Other Greytalkers, notably Gary Holian and Fred Weining went on to post corrections and comments to my Usenet post on Greytalk (the archive appears to be down at the moment).

Of course, the "Last Word" turned out to be more like the "first word," and dicussion rages on the topic to this day.

--Erik


----------



## sad_genius (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Xan Yae and Zuoken (should be Zan Yae and Zuoken, or Xan Yae and Xuoken) are both Baklunish. See this clever and flavorful article by Erik Mona.




Would you believe I was thinking about "Baklunish Delights" as I typed the word Suel? D'oh.


----------



## Sandain (Oct 4, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that Philidor is a Golem - if so, who created him?


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Oct 4, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> I remember reading somewhere that Philidor is a Golem - if so, who created him?




An alliance of good-aligned deities, including Pelor and Corellon Larethian, if I remember correctly.

This theory came from a forwarded email, purportedly from Carl Sargent himself. 

It's not my favorite take on the character.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 4, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> - Iuz, an avatar of Ralishaz, a proxy of Trithereon, an avatar of Erythnul, an avatar of Olidammara, an avatar of Heironeous, a proxy of Celestian, an avatar of Hextor, and an avatar of Obad-Hai
> - Elminster, the Seven Sisters, Drizzt Do'Urden



Easily the best two choices, for differing reasons.


----------



## grodog (Oct 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> diaglo "grodog's not gonna provoke me" Ooi


----------



## grodog (Oct 7, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> I believe he was added to serve as a balance to Iuz in the Vesve Forest. He might be extra planar since he has blue skin. I'm not sure there's an explanation to his origins anywhere.




Actually, Noel Grahahm (who knew Carl Sargent) posted some good info about the origins of Philidor on Greytalk several years ago.  Until the GT archive is repaired, however, that data's not accessible


----------



## grodog (Oct 7, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to see a book like Primal Order come out for the d20 system that focused on acquiring godly power and the various ranks that can be had within it. saints, hero-deities, quasi-deities, demi-gods, half-gods, godlings, etc...




I've pinged Peter about this a few times, but he's not biting yet


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Oct 8, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> But why does "canon" matter?



A while ago I finished up a long campaign set in the wilderness areas south of the Hold of the Sea Princes. We really fleshed out all the area around the Jeklea Bay. Then someone goes and plunks the entire city of Cauldron right next door!

(This doesn't really bother me, since it's a simple matter to ignore it for my campaign, but it does illustrate one of many issues with "canon".)

ironregime


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 9, 2005)

ironregime said:
			
		

> A while ago I finished up a long campaign set in the wilderness areas south of the Hold of the Sea Princes. We really fleshed out all the area around the Jeklea Bay. Then someone goes and plunks the entire city of Cauldron right next door!
> 
> (This doesn't really bother me, since it's a simple matter to ignore it for my campaign, but it does illustrate one of many issues with "canon".)
> 
> ironregime




? But how does it effect you? You finished the campaign no?

And unless I'm mistaken, Cauldron itself isn't actually mentioned in any Greyhawk books as opposed to being on the map from Dragon/Dungeon magazine.


----------



## Sandain (Oct 9, 2005)

Can someone please tell me the hex grid numbers that Cauldron and the new mining town in the new adventure path are suggested to be set in please?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 10, 2005)

Sandain said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me the hex grid numbers that Cauldron and the new mining town in the new adventure path are suggested to be set in please?



Diamond Lake is on some Greyhawk maps, just east of Greyhawk.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Oct 10, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> ? But how does it effect you? You finished the campaign no? And unless I'm mistaken, Cauldron itself isn't actually mentioned in any Greyhawk books as opposed to being on the map from Dragon/Dungeon magazine.



It didn't effect me or the campaign one whit. And it's a small gripe on my part, really. It's just that I took care to fit my campaign nicely into the canonical Oerth, the Greyhawk Wars, etc. to give my players a feeling of being a part of the same world as other Greyhawkers. And now all of a sudden they're a part of that-Greyhawk-where-Cauldron-isn't-really-there. Which is a slightly different world. ...but no, it's actually not that big of a deal.

The Shackled City adventure path is very popular; it will have an impact on the Greyhawk of the future. I mean, I think it'll be this decade's Slaver series, really. 



			
				Sandain said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me the hex grid numbers that Cauldron and the new mining town in the new adventure path are suggested to be set in please?



Cauldron is kind of on the line between K4-156 or K4-157.
Diamond lake is on the line between M3-101 and N3-101 (Cairn Hills).


----------



## Eric Mills (Feb 3, 2017)

Just one of those Tolkien wizards that went to the east.


----------

